# كيفيه الكتابه بالتشكيل علي الكمبيوتر



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أبريل 2012)

*كيفيه الكتابه بالتشكيل علي الكمبيوتر
 ولتسهيل الامر عليكم
يمكنكم اخذ امر او او اثنين يوميا والتدربعليهم
Shift + Q : الفتحة َ
 Shift + A : الكسرة ِ
ذ + Shift : الشدة

Shift + E : الضمة+ Z : المدة ~** 
Shift + X : السكون ْShift + W : تنوين فتح ً
Shift + S : تنوين كسرةٍ
Shift + R : تنوين ضم ٌ
Shift + T : لإ
Shift + G : لأ
Shift + Y : إ
Shift + H : أ
Shift + N : آ
Shift + B : لآ
Shift + V : {
Shift + C : }
Shift + F : ]
Shift + D : [
Shift + J : تمديد الحرف
Ctrl + C : نسخ
Ctrl + X : قص
Ctrl + V : لصق
Ctrl + Z : تراجع
Ctrl + A : تعليمالملف
Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة
Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام
Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة
Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين )
Ctrl + Shift : لغةإنجليزية ( يسار )
Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة
Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة
Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلىصفحة
Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف
Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذةالملف
Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر
Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبلالطباعة
= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة
F4 : تكرار أخر عملية
Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية
Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسينجاهزين
Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي
F12 : حفظ بأسم
Shift + F12 : حفظالملف
Ctrl + Home : أول المستند
Ctrl + End : أخر المستند
Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق
Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص
Ctrl + F4 : خروج منالملف
Ctrl + N : ملف جديد
Ctrl + H : استبدال
Ctrl + I : خط مائل
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند
Ctrl + P : طباعة
Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص
Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات
[ + Alt : قائمة جدول
] + Alt : قائمة أدوات
Alt + U : قائمةعرض
Alt + P : قائمة تحرير
Alt + L : قائمة ملف
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار
Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص
Ctrl + F : بحث
Ctrl + B : خط أسود
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط
Ctrl + D : خط
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشيسفلية ترقيم روماني
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ®
Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة ©
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبلالطباعة
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلوماتالنظام
Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص منالجانبين
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص منالجانب الأيمن
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلىللفقرة
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف
= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي
F9 : تدقيق حقول
F10 : تحريكإطار لفتح النوافذ
F1 : تعليمات
F5 : الانتقال إلى
F7 : تدقيقإملائي
F8 : تعليم منطقة
ctrl+a
يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنص اوالكائن
ctrl+c
يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده
ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة
ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عنه اي امر عملته
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح اواي برنامج امر بالطباعة
ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذاالامر
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة
ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة
ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عنالكلمة
ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر
ctrl+s حفظ العملالذي قمت به
ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار
ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين
alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ
alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة
alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة
alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العربيالى انجليزي
alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي
f2 امر مفيدوسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد


منقول 
​*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رائع وشغل كبير جدا

موضوع خبرة فى الكمبيوتر من استاذة فى الكمبيوتر


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

موضوع حلو ومفيد ربنا يبركيك ويعوض تعبيك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لتعبك
وربنا يباركك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أبريل 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> موضوع رائع وشغل كبير جدا
> 
> موضوع خبرة فى الكمبيوتر من استاذة فى الكمبيوتر





johna&jesus قال:


> موضوع حلو ومفيد ربنا يبركيك ويعوض تعبيك​





MIKEL MIK قال:


> *شكرا لتعبك
> وربنا يباركك*





*شكراً لمروركم إخوتى الغاليين 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم 
*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر ​


----------



## rania79 (21 أبريل 2012)

واَووووو ياهاِرتىِ 
كان نفسى اتعلم بجد الفتحة والكسرة
ميرسى يحوبى


----------



## parthinajesus (12 مايو 2012)

موضوع مفيد خالص 
مرسي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع
لكن يُنقل ل *عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع* (


----------



## عادل عزيز (14 مايو 2012)

موضوع شيق ومفيد خصوصا امن يكتب كثيرا من تعليقاته بالعربي
عادل عزيز


----------



## عادل عزيز (14 مايو 2012)

ساحاول الكتابة بالخط الكبير
*لسه شوية لما أتعلم*


----------



## عادل عزيز (14 مايو 2012)

[موضوع شيق ومفيد خصوصا امن يكتب كثيرا من تعليقاته بالعربي
عادل عزيز/SIZE]


----------



## عادل عزيز (14 مايو 2012)

*محتاج شوية تدريب عملي أستحملوني شوية , 
عادل عزيز*


----------



## عادل عزيز (14 مايو 2012)

*أنا سعيد جدا بدأت أتمن وشوية شوية  يأتواصل مع من يريد وشكرا لصبركم.
عادل عزيز*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## الغردينيا (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا على الطرح القيم والمفيد


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مايو 2012)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر ​





rania79 قال:


> واَووووو ياهاِرتىِ
> كان نفسى اتعلم بجد الفتحة والكسرة
> ميرسى يحوبى





parthinajesus قال:


> موضوع مفيد خالص
> مرسي





Hannah Montana قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا





جيلان قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> لكن يُنقل ل *عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع* (









​


----------



## فادى محب (25 مايو 2012)

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يونيو 2012)

فادى محب قال:


> شكرا الرب يباركك







​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل هيلانه حبيبتى

ومعلومات جميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل هيلانه حبيبتى
> 
> ومعلومات جميله
> 
> ...








​


----------

